

Ask HN: How do I split profits from online sales with a collaborator? - the_cat_kittles

If I collaborate with someone on a project, like music, art, or software, is there something we can use to sell our product that splits profits from sales in a way we agree upon (50/50 or 25/75 etc..)?
======
officialchicken
Most companies should have access to an accountant to handle the taxes and
payment portion. The contract or agreement portion should be done by a lawyer.

I can't think of one accounting program that CAN'T do this.

~~~
the_cat_kittles
I was thinking more like all these lightweight apps i see that let you sell
something online really simply, like money goes stright into your paypal. Do
any of those have a way to split profits?

